# S104 is spooling



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me for all ViP922:
119W tp 19


> PID=0870h
> DownloadID:0HWC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'S040'-'S104'
> ...


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not sure of the relevancy, but the guide on my 922 was HD/SDless this morning. I suspected that would get fixed soon  Perhaps they'll dedicate the HD the next or this time around, also noticed History International is now in HD, several others too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And your FW version is ?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

My software in system info states, S104 XAJD


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like mine downloaded 104 with a check switch or front panel reset this evening; I hadn't checked it earlier, expected to download tonight with normal reboot at 3am.

The 922 locked up while I was repeaking an attic antenna after adding a preamp, did front panel reset, seemed to show the boot screen at least 3 times that displays "starting up". Was about to pull the plug for a hard reset, when it began acquiring satellites.

Ran info, and shows software version 104.

Powered up the EHD, didn't get any error message re: wait until 4/23. external recordings seem only available to transfer, so plan to try one tonight to see if successful.

Has anyone already successfully transferred recordings with 104?

Assume full archive capability needs to be activated on the 922 to transfer or record to or play from the EHD, apparently some time in the future


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Please continue issues/discussion of S104 in the new sticky thread at the top of the forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176128


----------

